
Histography: History is now at your fingertips - jdotjdot
http://beta.histography.org/
======
shmageggy
This is very cool.

One thing I'd like to see is an ability to change the scale of the vertical
axis on a per-indicator basis. Often, the magnitude of certain measures causes
anything else shown on the graph to hug the baseline (for example, GDP vs.
anything shown in percent).

